# Lost tonight 2 dogs york yo23



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

JRT X and Basset Griffon, Lost or stolen tonight 

PLEASE LOOK OUT FOR THEM!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh no!

The owners must be sick with worry :sad:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no hope they are found soon have the details been put on Dog Lost?


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

She is, door was wide open no sign of either. I have her number though if anyone spots them and the breeder is helping making dogslost posters. 
Basset griffons are usually good at finding their way home, just hope they are lost not stolen  
Both lovely dogs had many happy hours with both. Hope they come home!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

hazel pritchard said:


> Oh no hope they are found soon have the details been put on Dog Lost?


Our breeder is helping with dogs lost so it should be up soon.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Dogs lost information if anyone can help spread the word. He is about the size of a springer with shorter legs. Most people think they are a basset cross or a spaniel cross when they meet them. His brother is a small friendly terrier cross.

DogLost.co.uk - ALBERT's Lost Dog Poster 
DogLost - Lost: Tri Colour Grand Basset Griffon Vendeen Male In Central (YO23) 'ALBERT '


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

PLEASE EDIT TITLE NOW FOUND. 
Thank goodness, both safe and well in kennels being picked up tommorow. 
Hope everyones furry faces find their way home. x


----------

